# So where did you get your Chi?



## Mrs.J. (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm sure this has been done plenty of times before, but I'm on mobile and can't get Past the first page, so I hope it's all right.

Where did you get your Chihuahua?
For those of you who got them from a breeder, did you have to drive a ways?
Has anyone got them from online? How did you know it wasn't a scam?

We got Leila from the Humane Society, and we're gettIng her a little sister probably from a breeder who lives in town. We're going over hopefully tOmorrow to meet her and her parents and my husband will make a decision then.
I was just curious about you guys


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Odie came from a breeder, who is a family friend of my best friend. My friend offered to drive from Jasper (Alberta) to Calgary to pick up Odie and she had her for a week and then we drove to meet her halfway in BC (around 3 hours). The breeder is now a Facebook friend and she always likes and comments on my photos of Odie and is around to give advice anytime I need it. If we ever welcome another dog into our family, I would like it to be a rescue, but I would have to be pretty sure it was pure chihuahua, since I'm allergic to most other breeds and have asthma. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Kristal+Lolly (Dec 4, 2012)

I got my first chi from a breeder from far from were I live, and she turned out to be sick from word go and was way too lil, the breeder lied to me she looked bout 5weeks, n she cost me 900 + vet bills. She ended up dying and Was the saddest thing iv had to go threw, I never got my money back and I'd only had her for a week. So that was a bad experience. But now iv got another chi, and she only cost me 300 and she is healthy n happy. And I got her from a breeder closer to me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

As I've mentioned before I got Rolo in completely the wrong way. My husband found a website, I went " I want that one", the breeder showed me him via Skype then we drove to the other end of the country to get him! I am soooooooo lucky that didn't backfire on me and I got a good one! It was the first website we looked at as we'll! I'm an idiot!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Kristal+Lolly said:


> I got my first chi from a breeder from far from were I live, and she turned out to be sick from word go and was way too lil, the breeder lied to me she looked bout 5weeks, n she cost me 900 + vet bills. She ended up dying and Was the saddest thing iv had to go threw, I never got my money back and I'd only had her for a week. So that was a bad experience. But now iv got another chi, and she only cost me 300 and she is healthy n happy. And I got her from a breeder closer to me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


That's awful, I'm sorry you had to go through that, must have been a nightmare 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

I got tiny from a non-profit org that ran an all animal santuary. I saw her and got her at petsmart, it was unexpected. As for penny, i got her through a breeder who was 4 hrs away but met him halfway.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chica n Ella (Jul 23, 2012)

Kristal+Lolly said:


> I got my first chi from a breeder from far from were I live, and she turned out to be sick from word go and was way too lil, the breeder lied to me she looked bout 5weeks, n she cost me 900 + vet bills. She ended up dying and Was the saddest thing iv had to go threw, I never got my money back and I'd only had her for a week. So that was a bad experience. But now iv got another chi, and she only cost me 300 and she is healthy n happy. And I got her from a breeder closer to me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Kristal, I'm so very sorry you had to go through something that horrible!  I'm glad that Lolly is healthy--she sure is a little cutie.


----------



## Chica n Ella (Jul 23, 2012)

We have a 9 year old toy poodle (a gift from generous friends, after a particularly difficult time in our lives) and a 1 year old yorkie-poo (who we rescued from our local humane society), but I found myself really wanting to add a chihuahua to our furry family, after learning how affectionate and devoted they are. So I went back, on my last birthday (29) , to our local HM, but they didn't have any chis available for adoption. I then drove an hour+ to a different humane society in a larger city, and that's where I met Chica. I spent time with a couple of other chihuahuas there as well, but I knew Chica was the one as soon as we interacted. I just loved her mix of snuggly affection and curious independence, and I still do.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

A friend of ours that tailgates with us breeds chis. Our tailgate mascot is my kids 1/2 brother. Well 2 years ago he brought some of the pups to be socialized and this lil pup followed my husband everywhere. I was like NO WAY! I refuse to pay for a dog, I do rescue, I HATE CHIS, Huly will kill her she is so small, We have 2 dogs 2 cats, etc etc well after the game our friend gave BG to my husband. I said finally if Huly approves she can stay. I fell head over heels for her quickly and Huly never hurt her. 

The following year BG's parents had another litter and no one wanted this one last pup. Our friend text me these cute puppy photos for 2 weeks. I kept saying NO! 3 dogs and 2 cats were pleanty. I walked into work one day and a coworker lost his 10 year old lab. I started thinking Sadie is 13 Gibbs is 8, Nala is 17 and Huly is 10. BG will have no one to grow up with. So I told him to bring him over and if they got a long he could stay. Well a year later he is still here LOL


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I started looking for a chi about a year before I got Toby. I was looking for a responsible breeder. I knew I wanted a short hair male puppy- other than that I didn't care, although I liked whites and creams. 

I found Toby's breeder. My mom and I drove almost 2 hours each way to see the two little boys she had. They were both short hair but I immediately felt connected to Toby. His name was Bear at the time. He was friendly and outgoing. The other puppy seemed much more nervous. 

I left that day after depositing for Toby. I brought him home about a month later 

Then, 5 months later, my mom brought home Rocky from the same breeder. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Hollyg123 (Oct 30, 2012)

I got Crackers in May of this year from a lady who had a chi in the past that died and got Crackers thinking she was ready for another but she wasn't. She posted on our county Facebook page for pets saying she was going to put him down if he wasn't taken that day. I called her and went to go get him. I am glad I did, he was infested with fleas and very scared of people. When I got him, she didn't tell me his name, age or anything. I straight away to him to get a flea bath and buy him things. After that he's been part of our family!


----------



## Quill (Nov 20, 2012)

I kind of got Edie from the Internet. Well, from a breeder who advertises on the Internet. I replied to her advert, and we went to visit the litter when they were six weeks old. Edie looked at me, bit my finger, and I said "we'll have this one!". 

Two weeks later, I got the train to the breeder's house, and took Edie home. It was only an hour away, but it felt like a million miles, I was so worried about how she was doing in her little travel crate.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

My first chi (25 years ago) was a chi/poodle cross from one of our customers! Absolutely fell in love with him, he was a "baby!'" He loved being cuddled! Well, time goes by, dogs come and go, and hubby said no more dogs! Making a long story short - I got Angel from Craigs list. I didn't want a show quality, but I did want one that was friendly, social, cuddly, etc. Angel came from a home where their chis just had like 2 or 3 pups and they were selling them. I knew he was not for me, his father was mean! (seriously) But hubby insisted. Well, two years later, and lots of hard work on MY part, he is . . .not perfect, but . . .he is super smart and is becoming closer and closer to an Angel!! 
The family we got him from truly loved their dogs! You could hear the affection in their voice! I am grateful that he is smart and willing to change!


----------



## Mrs.J. (Nov 29, 2012)

These are so interesting!







Kristal+Lolly said:


> I got my first chi from a breeder from far from were I live, and she turned out to be sick from word go and was way too lil, the breeder lied to me she looked bout 5weeks, n she cost me 900 + vet bills. She ended up dying and Was the saddest thing iv had to go threw, I never got my money back and I'd only had her for a week. So that was a bad experience. But now iv got another chi, and she only cost me 300 and she is healthy n happy. And I got her from a breeder closer to me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Oh my gosh! I can't imagine, that must have been absolutely heart breaking.
I was so worried because I wasn't spending so much on a puppy, and one that no one else seems to want. This story does make me feel better about not being able to spend very much.
I'm so sorry about your puppy! **Hugs**


----------



## Mrs.J. (Nov 29, 2012)

Rolo'sMummy said:


> As I've mentioned before I got Rolo in completely the wrong way. My husband found a website, I went " I want that one", the breeder showed me him via Skype then we drove to the other end of the country to get him! I am soooooooo lucky that didn't backfire on me and I got a good one! It was the first website we looked at as we'll! I'm an idiot!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Lol, you're not an idiot, you're normal.
That's so awesome that it turned out well though! It seems like almost every ad I've come across is a scam 

I'm going to have to go look for pictures of your guys puppies!


----------



## ladycakes (Sep 13, 2012)

Frida came from the shelter! We walked in and said: "We want a dog less than 20 pounds and good with cats!" First they brought us a huge Shih-Tzu mix, who we really liked, but was definitely not under 20 pounds. Then they brought out our Frida (then Bella) and put her, shivering, into my partner's arms. Frida gave a kiss and my partner knew she was ours. I took a little more convincing, because I'd never had a Chihuahua and only knew the stereotype of them as yappy, snappy little terrors, but obviously, I came around, and we brought her home that day!


----------



## Jmanderson675 (Nov 28, 2012)

I should say my Otis found me lol. I have a friend who was telling me about her friend who's dog got out and got pregnant and she had puppies. I have always been a cat person (still am I have 5) she was saying that she could not afford to keep them all or even get their shots and she was going to take them to the pound and my heart skipped a beat I was on a mission to save them. I met the friend of my friend and I picked up Otis and he looked up at me with such sweet eyes and licked me on the cheek. I was his right then and there lol. I did help get the others homes and we still keep in touch with the other siblings I always believe everything happens for a reason and I am so glad that this reason was Otis. I never knew how much I could love my little guy. Don't get me wrong I love my cats dearly but I guess with Otis it's just puppy love lol
View attachment 8648

Otis says Happy Holidays to all 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

I found Chloe from a breeder online. We talked on the phone, emailed, and texted. She sent me multiple pictures and seemed very knowledgable. I had a good feeling about the breeder. But I paid for Chloe through PayPal and my credit card. That way I had two different ways to dispute the charge if she wasn't an honest breeder. We drove 4 hours to get Chloe and she was perfect! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

hubby and I were looking for a female, black, deer head because he doesn't like apple heads (I love both, chis are all beautiful) and found a couple outside the city then we found a breeder with a litter in Vienna and made an appointment, we loved them all (4puppies and the mom) instantly, they were less than 2 weeks old.

Puppies are all cute but we made the decision because of the breeders (husband and wife) they were so open, helpful and informative. Everything was perfect, we visit them 2 times a week and we saw them all grow, 4 beautiful puppies but we chose 2 (female and male) since the 1st day. It was hard to leave the other 2, but they had homes also already.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rune (Nov 17, 2012)

We adopted Zara from a family a few blocks from my house. They posted an add online for someone to take the unwanted puppy before she was sent to the pound

So we did


----------



## Mrs.J. (Nov 29, 2012)

ladycakes said:


> Frida came from the shelter! We walked in and said: "We want a dog less than 20 pounds and good with cats!" First they brought us a huge Shih-Tzu mix, who we really liked, but was definitely not under 20 pounds. Then they brought out our Frida (then Bella) and put her, shivering, into my partner's arms. Frida gave a kiss and my partner knew she was ours. I took a little more convincing, because I'd never had a Chihuahua and only knew the stereotype of them as yappy, snappy little terrors, but obviously, I came around, and we brought her home that day!


How sweet!
When I was a teenager, a friend of mine had a toy Chihuahua. That dog woud latch on to your pant leg and try to tear it apart. It was funny because he couldn't have been more than a pound and a half, but I never wanted a Chi because of him and all his yappy-ness.
Turns out I fell in love with them too, and she's the most loyal dog we've ever had <3


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

It took me months to find Gemma, but when I saw her I knew she was meant for me! I saw her ad posted online on a Swedish buyer/trader website where nearly all Swedish breeders post their puppy litters. We phoned the breeder right away and the next day we gave her our deposit for Gemma. The breeder wasn't great, but she wasn't a bad one. She lives in Stockholm and I am still in contact with her on Facebook now, so I like that. Her Chis were family pets and she had bred them several times. She's not KC registered and probably hasn't health tested her dogs. I'd be more picky about a breeder now, but I was eager and not as informed about what makes a breeder reputable before I got Gemma. However, Gemma is PERFECT and I feel so lucky that we found her and got her. I couldn't ask for a sweeter, cuter, better girl.


----------



## NewChiDad (Oct 31, 2012)

I went to PetSmart when Save-A-Life had their table set up. The foster mom was seated there with about six assorted dogs on leashes around her. I sat down to see if any would come to me. They all greeted me and moved on at one time or another, but Butterbean came over immediately and stayed. She let me pet her, then hold her, all the while looking at me with those big brown eyes. I certainly wasn't looking for a chihuahua, but her calm, quiet sweetness completely won me over.


----------



## LuLloyd (Dec 6, 2012)

First off, hi everyone nice to meet you guys!!! 
So we found roxie abandoned and tied to a pole at a dollar store. She was shaking and scared, and everyone kept trying to touch her making it worse. My father tried to find out who left her there and the only clue was a man who tied her up and drove off. So we decided to take her since no one was willing to do so. So when we got home, she tried to hide, she was so scared, but after some food she was letting us touch her. 

We had no idea what to do with her, we never had a dog before, so my father wanted to send her to our local shelter, but I refused and I'm glad I did. A few hours later we noticed her scratching a lot, Lo and behold, she had FLEAS!! In desperation (we honestly had no choice due to the stores being closed around that time) we use CAT flea shampoo, I had that because we have a street cat we take care of (really long story there) Even though it was the completely wrong thing to use, it worked and we managed to get the fleas out.

So after that we kept roxie, while trying to contact and find the previous owners ( longer story there) and we have been happy since.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

We got Lola from a breeder on puppyfind.com when I was a college student. I also at time didn't know about quality dog food, holistic vets, reputable breeders, ect. I thought all breeders were the same! And we only paid $325 for her. 
Then we rescued mojo from a rescue in Indianapolis, his previous owner bought him and his brother a gifts for her 2 and 3 year old kids and realized that was a mistake. 
Finally we found Leo from a very reputable breeder about 5 hours away. The breeder I was initially interested in (lots of people from my local chi club meetup have bought from her) didn't have any pups but told me her friend in southern Indiana did, which is how I found Leo!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zippo (Aug 22, 2012)

I really wanted a blue short haired female chihuahua. I found a breeder online that had regular blue chihuahua litters and I decided to get a puppy from them. I was initially hesitant because they would have to ship her to me as I'm nowhere near Idaho and I couldn't really drive up there to see the litters. I started communicating with the breeder in February and a month later or so they had a litter with 7 short haired puppies three of which were blue girls but none them seemed like the right pup for me based on the pictures they sent. I waited and waited, and seven months later they had a litter of three. Two of them were black and tan boys and one was a blue girl. They were all long hairs since both parents were. I wasn't expecting to get a long hair since I've never owned one before but I knew right away she was the one for me and put a deposit on her. They shipped her to me 9 to 10 weeks later. There were moments when I wasn't sure if I was going to get scammed or not as I was only communicating through email but I felt like I had to go with my gut and it ended up being a great decision for me. I'm lucky to have Jem even though it can sometimes be hell training her but I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## first_time_chi_owner (Oct 12, 2012)

We searched for our boy for over a year. Originally I wanted a long haired girl who was over a year. We couldn't find anything in any of our local shelters so started to search a website that people post their pets on. A few months of scouring this every day we finally found an older chi. I went to look at him that night, paid a deposit and picked him up two days later. In hindsight I would have asked a load for questions but I saw him and fell in love. OH was not keen on getting a chi but also fell in love. In a way we rescued him as I have later found out that his owners are going travelling so needed to get rid of him to someone or he was going to the shelter  


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jazzybell (Dec 3, 2012)

I got Jazz off of craigslist from a guy that got her from another person that got her from an Amish breeder in Wisconsin (whew that was long). I was going to actually get a short coat male but then I saw Jazz and had to get her because I love long coat chihuahuas.


----------



## Mrs.J. (Nov 29, 2012)

LuLloyd said:


> First off, hi everyone nice to meet you guys!!!
> So we found roxie abandoned and tied to a pole at a dollar store. She was shaking and scared, and everyone kept trying to touch her making it worse. My father tried to find out who left her there and the only clue was a man who tied her up and drove off. So we decided to take her since no one was willing to do so. So when we got home, she tried to hide, she was so scared, but after some food she was letting us touch her.
> 
> We had no idea what to do with her, we never had a dog before, so my father wanted to send her to our local shelter, but I refused and I'm glad I did. A few hours later we noticed her scratching a lot, Lo and behold, she had FLEAS!! In desperation (we honestly had no choice due to the stores being closed around that time) we use CAT flea shampoo, I had that because we have a street cat we take care of (really long story there) Even though it was the completely wrong thing to use, it worked and we managed to get the fleas out.
> ...


Wow! I'm so glad you got to keep her!
What a horrible thing to do. Did you ever find out who did that to her? Here you can be jailed for something like that.


----------



## Mrs.J. (Nov 29, 2012)

Zippo said:


> I really wanted a blue short haired female chihuahua. I found a breeder online that had regular blue chihuahua litters and I decided to get a puppy from them. I was initially hesitant because they would have to ship her to me as I'm nowhere near Idaho and I couldn't really drive up there to see the litters. I started communicating with the breeder in February and a month later or so they had a litter with 7 short haired puppies three of which were blue girls but none them seemed like the right pup for me based on the pictures they sent. I waited and waited, and seven months later they had a litter of three. Two of them were black and tan boys and one was a blue girl. They were all long hairs since both parents were. I wasn't expecting to get a long hair since I've never owned one before but I knew right away she was the one for me and put a deposit on her. They shipped her to me 9 to 10 weeks later. There were moments when I wasn't sure if I was going to get scammed or not as I was only communicating through email but I felt like I had to go with my gut and it ended up being a great decision for me. I'm lucky to have Jem even though it can sometimes be hell training her but I wouldn't have it any other way.


Aww I love hearing these stories!


----------



## mimilee (Dec 6, 2012)

I got my Zoey from a breeder and got Olivia from an add on facebook


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

I have a big lab mix, but when my parents divorced, my mother took her. She will not give her back and is not taking good care of her. (She is overweight, eating awful food, etc) 
I work with dogs all day long, and everyone else brought their own dog to work every day. It always reminded me of my girl and that I couldn't have her back. One day someone came in with a chi who needed a home, a little girl from the side of the road. I loved her. Long story short, the woman who had her was a hoarder. She lied in order to keep the dog, we found out later. She had claimed someone else had first claim and then a month later we saw a craigslist ad. She had lost the chi and her name and number was on the ad.

I was heartbroken of course. I looked online at shelters around my area. One was a complete no, I wanted a small breed and they charge 300 for little dogs. One in the next city over had a chi I liked though. A black female named Lady. We drove out to look at her. She was too big and acted very aggessive.. but in a cage next to her I saw Douglas. He was perfect. I looked at all the other little dogs but Douglas was the one. I brought him home right away.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I wanted a small pup and eventually landed upon the long coat chihuahua after much research and finding what appeared to be a good breeder locally. I also wanted an adult female. Lady is a retired breeding dog. She has a wonderful temperament and in my opinion is a good representation of the breed. At four years old she was $550 which I found to be reasonable. She is AKC registered and had just been spayed and had a dental. I met with breeder and handled Lady twice prior to getting her. I felt my experience with the breeder was positive so when I started looking for a brother for Lady I went right back to the same breeder. Prince is also a retired breeding dog. He is three. Both dogs are very well socialized and very loving. They lived indoors and were well cared for and handled frequently. They lived around other dogs and cats. Prince was more expensive than Lady simply because of size I guess. Prince is 3.5 pounds and Lady 5.5. Overall, both have worked our for me perfectly. I knew this breeder was different simply by the way she responded to questions and all the time she spent with me. I got all original papers for both Lady and Prince as well as medical records. I have transferred ownership to me with AKC since the dogs are microchipped through them. I guess I was lucky in that I wanted adults, the breeders puppies are substantially more pricey.


----------



## Kristal+Lolly (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks guys  yeh it was a hard time cried like a baby for days, even more when I had to pick her lil lifeless body from the vet ;(......but yeh u don't always get a healthy puppy when ur paying a lot of money, but my girl was heaps cheaper n still super tiny n so much healthier...


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pjknust (Oct 26, 2011)

My first chihuahua was a retired breeder that belonged to a breeder that a friend got a puppy from. When she passed away I adopted a 12 yr old chi boy from the shelter who had been left to die in a mobile home. That was a year ago. The last 3 months I have adopted 3 more 'throw aways' two 6 yr old girls, and a 10 yr old that her owner passed away and the family took her to the pound. And I have 2 chiweenie's that I fostered over a year ago, and now I guess they belong to me too! Mother and daughter. 
pam in TX


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

I had been looking on line for months, locally, found Ike on eBay classifieds called the breeder he was only about 12 miles from us, they sent us some pictures through email. I fell in love the second I saw him.Went and saw him in person the next day and he came home with us.


----------



## TinyTails (Jun 24, 2011)

Deuce is actually my first chi  I grew up with german shepherds and small breed mutts. When I graduated college my boyfriend and I moved into a house and I needed a pup asap...it was hard being away from my family pets. Since we both had full time jobs I knew it was better to go with a small breed that would hang out at "grandmas's house" while I was at work. The boyfriend now husband refused to get a fluffy puppy so he insisted on a chihuahua. I was totally against it, I did not want a chihuahua. But I agreed......I wanted to rescue and was willing to drive even to Ohio and further but just kept getting denied from every rescue due to my age. I finally came across an ad in the paper one day for chi puppies at a local "breeder" We said we would just go look, well we all know how that ends up. Deuce was the last one left and he was the cutest thing I have ever seen <3 We bought him for $500 and I'm not proud to say supported a backyard breeder. Deuce is a mess....he's got luxating patellas, terrible food and environmental allergies and he's 12 pounds lol But he is the love of my life  I loved animals before him but after him I started working full time for a dog and cat rescue and now have another chi mix that I adopted, 2 kitties plus a foster. Right now my foster is a 5 year old chihuahua named Juan Pablo. I am obsessed with the breed now and work towards getting them off the euth lists all over the country  My chi mix is from TN, my sister's chi I pulled from a kill shelter in CA. Looks like the chi overpopulation is starting to spread because I pulled my current foster Juan Pablo from the kill list here in NY.


----------



## Mrs.J. (Nov 29, 2012)

I really should have read and responded to these in order O,o





Moonfall said:


> I have a big lab mix, but when my parents divorced, my mother took her. She will not give her back and is not taking good care of her. (She is overweight, eating awful food, etc)
> I work with dogs all day long, and everyone else brought their own dog to work every day. It always reminded me of my girl and that I couldn't have her back. One day someone came in with a chi who needed a home, a little girl from the side of the road. I loved her. Long story short, the woman who had her was a hoarder. She lied in order to keep the dog, we found out later. She had claimed someone else had first claim and then a month later we saw a craigslist ad. She had lost the chi and her name and number was on the ad.
> 
> I was heartbroken of course. I looked online at shelters around my area. One was a complete no, I wanted a small breed and they charge 300 for little dogs. One in the next city over had a chi I liked though. A black female named Lady. We drove out to look at her. She was too big and acted very aggessive.. but in a cage next to her I saw Douglas. He was perfect. I looked at all the other little dogs but Douglas was the one. I brought him home right away.


That's so sad! I've never seen animal hoarding in person, but I've seen thing-hoarding, and it is absolutely horrid. Did that woman get her animals taken away?

Do you have pics of Douglas?
I'm sorry your mom took your pup from you. I had that happen with a cat, except I made her give my cat back (I was a not-so-nice person in my teenage years). Poor Kitty was super fat and didn't even want to walk around. A few weeks after I got her back she was playing and eating normal and back to her normal size.
I hope you get your dog back some day, she sounds better off with you!


----------



## LuLloyd (Dec 6, 2012)

Mrs.J. said:


> Wow! I'm so glad you got to keep her!
> What a horrible thing to do. Did you ever find out who did that to her? Here you can be jailed for something like that.


Unfortunately, no I didn't. I did however find the first owners of Roxie who were very upset to learn about what happened to her. Apparently who they gave her to (last owners before me) were their friends and they never knew she was left abandoned.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Mrs.J. said:


> I really should have read and responded to these in order O,o
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm going to take her back by force if I need to. She is my dog and belongs here.

The woman has as ar as we know had nothing done. We presume she is a hoarder because she said she had a PACK of chihuahuas and was continuing to rescue. She even said she couldn't afford grooming and stuff because how many she had. Her decision to keep the puppy even after explicitely telling us that she was unable to take on more points to hoarding behavior.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Forgot a picture! Here's Douglas.


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

Well my story goes like this, we had just found out that our rottie had cancer through is body. It was march 28th, 2012. I started looking for our next baby as I know from pervious experience that a new puppy helps the heart heal. My 8yr daughter has asked for a chihuahua for the last 2 years. I decided I would at least entertain the idea. I look at 3 different chis but did not find the perfect match. Dino ( our rottie ) had to be pts on easter sunday. 
The every next day, I found one on line at a pet store. I called ahead and warned her that my girls would probably fall in love and asked her to just tell them, she might already have a family. As soon as I held Chloe I ... Yes... I ... The big dog only girl.... fell in love! I would not trade her for anything!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## thatrandomgirl (Mar 4, 2012)

A friend found Stella in a less than ideal situation and rescued her. She couldn't possibly take on another dog, so she called me... and the rest is history!


----------



## Tas (Apr 28, 2013)

My grandma got Clyde and Bonnie from some one Im not sure who but when my grandma passed away my aunt gave Bonnie away cause she wouldnt stop peeing everywhere but she just needed more training, I would of took her and clyde so they could of stayed together but oh well I guess such as life


----------



## Tessa'smom (Mar 25, 2013)

I got my sweet little Tessa from the local pound. She was scheduled to be put down because she was so frightened and aggressive. That was about 6 weeks ago and after a rough week she has made a complete turn around! The vet said she is a pure bred chi and after putting on a bit of weight (now a bit over 4 pounds) is very healthy! You all warned me that he would steal my heart, and you were so right!!!!


----------

